# Hogans Ranch



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I decided to give his weekend special a try, my buddy and I took our kids to Hogans Ranch for some flyfshing trophy trout. We fished 2 hours and it was a blast, my arm was tired by the 3rd trout. All trout were 5lbs and up, I figured I would of spent the same amount just in gas going up to Strawberry.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeeze those are some big fish! Glad to see you had fun. I liked the last pic the most. I have never heard of that place before, I take it that is a private ranch.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tye dye twins said:


> Jeeze those are some big fish! Glad to see you had fun. I liked the last pic the most. I have never heard of that place before, I take it that is a private ranch.


https://sites.google.com/site/trophytroutschool/Home

have fun


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah private ranch, this weekend he's doing 2 for 1. $15 hr


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Do they change the name of that place every couple of months or something? 

"Hogan's Ranch"

"Spring Creek"

"Dove Creek"

Either way, they grow some interesting fish in there. Glad you had fun.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Do they change the name of that place every couple of months or something?
> 
> "Hogan's Ranch"
> 
> ...


LOL! You can callem all three names. This was my first time paying for a private pond, but it was well worth this weekend deal. There were a ton of big trout in there, and I have not perfected my fly fishing skills to hit the provo yet. Besides, it's a safe place to take my kids when they're with me.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought those were pretty decent rates too. Had I had a weekend off I'd of considered it just to through some hoppers at those bad boys and strip them in on the fly rod.


----------

